# Charcoal



## Rizzoni (Oct 3, 2008)

What is the best way to make charcoal for the forge? And what should I store extra charcoal in when I'm not using it? Is anything ok?


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

what kind of forge?


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to combust wood very slowly with as little air as possible. 
Traditionally they would make their wood heap and cover it with clay leaving only a very small hole for a chimney and a very small hole to light it with then would stop up or enlarge the holes to keep it at a gently smoulder for a couple of days after getting it well and truly alight. 
Then they would stop it up completely a nd leave a few days to go right out then break open and use.


----------

